# stihl saws. 2000$$ reward



## neighborstree (Jul 3, 2007)

so someone picked my locked boxes on my truck, cut the chain and the pad lock that i had wraped through the handles of my saws and they got them all.

2 stihl ms046
2 stihl ms044
3 stihl ms361
3 sthil ms200
2 stihl ms026
all my ropes. a big yellow double wheel , wheel barrel. a chain, my lowering device, 2 tool boxes. a echo back pack blower, 1 verry expensive climbing belt and spikes., my rakes and shovels. 

so needless to say im fired up and sittin in my yard with a shot gun for the next few weeks. 

ill pay anyone who has info on who stole my saws 2000 cash money.
they were stolen from 322 and rt 1 in glenn mills pa. 610 564 4736 if you have any info


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 3, 2007)

Mate thats 20 grands worth of saws alone here! Have you got the serial number?, if so give them to stihl, at least here in NZ it means if they ever end up at a dealers they will ring the cops.
I feel for you mate, I lost a heap of gear to thieves a couple years back. I now engrave EVERY saw in at least 6 places with name and phone number. If it doesnt stop them from being stolen theres certain satisfaction in the fact they will find it much harder to on sell.

Good luck, try not to let it eat you up, as much as it hurts, letting it get to you mean your robbed twice. Its only gear, and as much as we love it there will just just as loveable stuff just down the road.

Hate to say it but often the most likely thieve are likely to be ex workers.


----------



## neighborstree (Jul 4, 2007)

it hurts, yes it does. its going to hurt more when the person who robbed me meets my shot gun., lol
im sittin down my yard now, playing on my laptop. waiting like a hunter waiting for there deer., paitently waiting for the big one to come, and if he dont come back tonight, or next week, it dont matter, ill still be here, hunting for a thief


----------



## Steve128 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Loss*

Sorry for your loss. Thieves do strike twice because they know you will have to replace what was taken. Happens often in home burglaries. Not trying to make you paranoid but do be careful.

Good luck on recovery of the items stolen and/or finding the criminals.

Time for me to write down my serial numbers! My bad.


----------



## neighborstree (Jul 5, 2007)

i went up to the shop today and got all new saws, i also got all the serial #'s of all the stolen saws. so if anyone ask, i have them


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 5, 2007)

One time it would pay to have insurance.............sorry to hear of the loss!!!


----------



## neighborstree (Jul 5, 2007)

i insure the bigger equipment, never thought i would loose all my saws at once. now im insureing them for sure, down to every last file , socket, rope in the trucks


----------



## rb_in_va (Jul 6, 2007)

neighborstree said:


> so someone picked my locked boxes on my truck, cut the chain and the pad lock that i had wraped through the handles of my saws and they got them all.
> 
> 2 stihl ms046
> 2 stihl ms044
> ...



When did you put the ad on CL?


----------



## neighborstree (Jul 6, 2007)

i do it every day, to keep people reminded that i want my stuff back lol


----------



## rb_in_va (Jul 8, 2007)

neighborstree said:


> i do it every day, to keep people reminded that i want my stuff back lol



The stuff I was talking about was not the same stuff. Looked like lawn care equipment. Maybe some that came to look at the FS stuff got a gander at your non-FS items and came back in the dark of night. Just a thought.


----------



## neighborstree (Jul 8, 2007)

yea, ive though of that, every one i talk to seems honest, i duno anymore


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 8, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> One time it would pay to have insurance.............sorry to hear of the loss!!!





neighborstree said:


> i insure the bigger equipment, never thought i would loose all my saws at once. now im insureing them for sure, down to every last file , socket, rope in the trucks




In todays climate..............smart move!!!


----------



## gdn (Jul 11, 2007)

+1 it sounds to me like ex-worker


----------



## Timber_Hitch (Jul 16, 2007)

*Concordville Woodsman*

*Your pretty close to me on RT 322, I got a driveway motion sensor from Harbor Freight that I put on a deer run near my house and to my surprise when it went off it was a neighbor hiking on my property nosing around. I think he lost his tailpipe load when he turned and I was behind him with my crossbow. Use a bow not a shotgun it draws too much attention making it very hard to dispose of the body.  Then bring him over and put him in my outdoor wood boiler. Dont forget to come back in the morning and collect the teeth.  *


----------



## neighborstree (Jul 17, 2007)

loli have a cross bow with a lazer scope on it, thats no fun, not enough mess. i would much rather start up my bandit 1590 and feed him feet first


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 28, 2007)

I buy saws for repair and resale and look at about everything In the Stihl line I see for sale. They probably will end up a ways from your area. You should post those serial #s here so people like me can print a copy to keep handy in case we happen on to one them. Also if you remember any marks specifically to a saw or picture of any equipment.Give us a little detail.


----------



## DWittenbreder (Jul 30, 2007)

*craigslist*

did you check out that post from Atlanta? guy is selling 2 saws and also some "safety equipment"...just a thought.


----------



## Patrick62 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Interesting thought*

If I wanted to identify a saw without too many people knowing where to look, I would yank the jug and stamp my name etc right there on top of the piston!
You might have to brush some carbon off to read it, but tell me anybody who would look there :jawdrop: 

-Pat


----------



## neighborstree (Aug 4, 2007)

lol i went one step farther then that, i got microscopic gps tracking devices installed in everything. small equipment, to the chippers


----------

